# Google- Probiotics - for life! - The Daily Citizen



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Probiotics - for life!The Daily Citizen, GAThe strongest evidence of the benefit of probiotic health is in the prevention and treatment of digestive disorders such as diarrhea from antibiotics, viruses and bacteria, *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), inflammatory *bowel* disease (ulcerative colitis *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

